# New Hazardous river crossing from hikers?



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

The trail probably crosses the river and they know they can't wade through the river. 

People can't imagine anyone running the river.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

This bridge creates a new trail. Scouting the Z Gorges from river right is now an option. It looks real stout at 740cfs. The Upper West Fork above Woods Creek has a sweet slot drop that is in at this flow yesterday 7-10-11.


----------

